# Stocking My 33 Gallon



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

So, after some thought, I think I've come up with some fish I wouldn't mind putting in the tank (when I get it up and running shortly - I have the gravel, decorations, and filter bought already).

I was thinking of having:

1 Betta (Ripley)
Platies
Swordtails
Danios
Neons
Maybe Mollies/Tetras

That way my betta can kind of be the centerpiece fish. I already know he's okay with other fish (he was in with my paradise [and no, they didn't fight at all] and my other molly). That way I can keep my 10 gallon for my new betta and some friends for him (thinking gold danios). Plus, with so many other fish, it's unlikely he can pick on just one.

Do these seem like okay choices? Any other suggestions? If they seem okay, can you give me some approximate numbers of each that would work well?

Thanks a bunch, guys!


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

You know the spill about bettas with other fish, so I won't go there, except to remind you that the new betta may not have the same laid-back personality as your existing one does. I only say that because that is exactly what happened to me. I ended up getting a divider and gave my betta about 2-3 gallons of the tank. I'd go for 3 platies, about 7 danios, 7 neons and either a few mollies (though I think they need a little salt, which some others won't take well) or a group of 5 cory cats. You could use a bottom-level swimmer to balance out. In my opinion, I'd keep the betta you have where he is, maybe use a divider to add another betta and make the centerpiece fish of your new tank a dwarf gourami or something like that. I wouldn't put danios in a 10-gal (done that before too!) bc they are VERY active and the tank just really isn't big enough for them. That's just my oh-so humble opion though. : )

edit: typos


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Danios do occasionally nip fins of other fish, I would scratch them out and just stick with one type of schooling fish. I would do the neons. 

Here is what I would do:
1 betta
3 platies (1m,2f)
3 swordtails (1m,2f)
6-8 neon tetras
5 corydoras (smaller species i.e. panda)

I know you didn't say anything about a bottom feeder, so I added some cories to my stocking list because the fish you presented were top/middle dwellers and the bottom would look bare. Also, they make a great cleanup crew.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

I would skip the neons altogether. Here is why: Guppies, swordtails, and platies all appreciate water with some hardness.. neons like soft water. They come from waters with two completely different conditions. Swordtails and platies also have the ability to interbreed (I believe).
I would go for the cories, two trios of swordtails OR two trios of platies (you can chose different colors to add more variety to the tank if you like), the betta if you must, and perhaps some guppies or some cherry barbs. 
My concern with the neons is they often seem to be a bit delicate, not an ideal fish for a true neophyte.
If you start with fish that you'll have success with, and even be able to possibly breed, you'll really come to enjoy your hobby and get the most out of your fishkeeping experience. If you get fish that don't fit well, or don't work well with your tank conditions or inhabitants, it's going to become a real drag to take care of a tank full of intermitently sick fish, and you're going to get tired of replacing dead fish very quickly.
Learn with fish that will tolerate errors. 
Besides, livebearers are great fish... very interesting to watch, easy to breed, fun to raise.
Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with Ultasol, choose either the platies or the swords. I would go with 2-3f/1-2m. If you like neons, then I think they would be fine with the other fish. I know they have different hardness preferences, but I'm sure you aren't going to be adjusting your water for the livebearers. Most fish can adapt to any hardness. 
I personally think there are more interesting tetras out there besides neons. I like lemon tetras, rummynose tetras, and harlequin rasboras (not tetras).

Its obviously up to you what you choose. I think black neons would be a good contrast to some orange platies (if you can find some orange ones). They would also compliment a betta (of any color).

Here's what I would do:

1 betta
3-4 platies
8-10 tetras 
6 cories

I agree that danios can be nippy. I wouldn't trust them with a betta (especially in the 10g). I think I would be safe and just not include them in the new tank. For the 10g, harlequin rasboras are great. They stay small and are pretty fast so even if the new betta did get a bit grumpy, they would be too fast for him to catch. You could have about 6-8 in a 10g with the new betta.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

here is what i would do...

1 betta
3-4 guppies/platys/swords < chose 2 of these
3-4 mollies/swords/platies <
3-4 danios/rasoboras/minnows <
small algea eater/s, but the mollies can do a good job of cleaning algea
3-4 cory cats
and maybe a gourami or paradise fish, or another ''loner'' centerpiece fish


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Spoiled: you shouldn't put gouramis or paradise fish with bettas. Some people manage to get a couple that will not fight, but it's pretty rare.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

cucci67 said:


> Spoiled: you shouldn't put gouramis or paradise fish with bettas. Some people manage to get a couple that will not fight, but it's pretty rare.


not always cucci


i just relooked that stocking list i gave you, it would be just a tad overstocked once the fish get full grown


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for your help, guys. I hadn't thought of bottom feeders - probably because I tend to not like the ones I've seen. But, definitely something to keep in mind. I kind of thought bettas and guppys wouldn't go well together? Because of the guppy's bright colours and big tails. 

Between the platies and swordtails, is one easier than the other to keep? I had two platies before, and they both ended up with terrible fungus (stupid PetsMart) and died. Just want fairly hardy fish. 

The betta's not an absolute must, but I'd like to fit him in if it works with the big tank. 

Thanks for your suggestions! I'll keep them all in mind when I go shopping (once tank is set up and cycled). Other suggestions are still welcome, if you want.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> here is what i would do...
> 
> 1 betta
> 4-5 guppies/platys/swords < chose 2 of these
> ...


Guppies and swords are drastically different sizes when fully grown, there are too many fish in this design and a couple fish that really aren't compatible. Mollies really do need, more than other livebearers, the added hardness. They also have the ability to get quite large. The gourami or paradise fish could scrap with the betta with disastrous consequences.
I would avoid the rummynose tetras, as these also tend to be sensitive fish. 
What are your water parameters out of the tap? What are they in your tank currently? Ph gh/kh?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't get my water out of our taps (country water), so I have to get it from my grandma's place (city water). I'll get you those results tomorrow, okay? 

And yes, definitely don't want very sensitive fish!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i have never had a problem with guppies and bettas, i have a betta in with 5 guppies right now (fry/female) i lost my male guppy the other day:-x . and he had very bright colours to him, and the my betta never paid any attenion to him.
i have also had other bettas in with guppies b4, and never had any problems.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

When I lived in upstate, NY I used country well water and it was great. I now live in a subirban (kinda) area with treated water, so I have to deal with dechlors.
It depends on the well and the source how suitable the water will be for a certain fish. Find the water that is most convenient for you, and test it after letting it sit overnight.
Then you can choose fish that best meet your water's parameters.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, our well water isn't so great. My dad had this fish tank going when I was little, and always had to get water from the city. The water has been sitting in there since last night, so here's the parameters.

The water that is in the tank (which is the water I'm testing), has been declorinated.
pH: 7.4 – 7.6
GH: 200 mg/L CaCO3) (moderately hard)
KH: 120 - 130 mg/L (excellent buffer capacity)


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Ummm, anyone? Ultasol?

So, here's a few more questions.

- Tetras? I don't believe they'd do well with the betta, but if I took him out, would they be okay? And what would they be okay with? Any fish to avoid?

- Cichlids? Would my tank be okay for them? If so, any kinds in particular? (Wouldn't mind having a angelfish as a centrepiece fish)

I think that's it for now...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Harlequin rasboras are great with bettas. They are small, but fast. I have 6 in my 10g with a male betta and he doesn't even notice them. In fact, when I added them to the tank, he started making bubble nests (showing he is happy!).

In that size tank, I think you could have 1 angel, but I'd take the betta out. Angels and bettas don't always get along. Then you could have something like:
1 angel
8 harlies
8 peaceful tetras (black neons, lemons, flame (or von rios), or rummynose to name a few)
6-8 cories

or 

1 angel
10 harlies
2-3 platies
6-8 cories



> Any fish to avoid?


With the betta or angel, avoid nippy tetras...mainly Serpaes, black widows (can be iffy), buenos aires, red eyes, silvertips, and danios (not tetras, i know). Gouramis are hit or miss when kept with bettas or angels, so I'd avoid them to be on the safe side.

In place of the angel or betta centerpiece, you could always do a pair of Bolivian rams. They are very colorful when you get a pair.

What are the dimensions of the tank by the way...just wondering if it is tall or long.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

Your water parameters sound like you could have a lovely livebearer tank. If you go with cichlids you are going to need to avoid the softwater species... and I know absolutely NOTHING about the hardwater species. I don't think that you can mix hardwater cichlids with many other species?
Especially while you're getting into fishkeeping, the simpler the better. Perhaps find some guppies that really toot your horn, or some platies OR swordtails that you adore. Mollies I don't have much experience with but you could probably do those, although they can get quite large and like some salt in their water.
Once you start keeping livebearers, you'll notice that there is a startling variety of livebearers out there... for example anableps are livebearers (although tricky to keep and requiring a species tank), and there are some species of livebearer which are predatory and look similar (in body shape) to a gar.... there are the montie swordtails where the males have swords of prodigous size, and platies with amazing colors. There are the goodieds, with the humpbacked look and shiny scales... the endlers (the males look as bright as little neons to me),..plus all the various varieties that have been selectively bred by man.
Go to some fish sites on the web with species individual care sheets... look at the ideal water parameters for those species...
see what you like and what you have access to... keep thinking and planning. It pays off.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

JustOneMore20 - the dimensions of the tank are: height: 18”, width: 12”, length: 36”. I'm not very keen in Harlequin Rasboras... I dunno, they just don't do it for me. But thanks for the suggestion, and all the other information!

Ultasol - Wow! Thanks for all the info. I think I'm definitely going to consider a livebearer tank now. I'll go check stuff out, and then maybe post some types of fish and see what you guys think about them.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

What if I took the betta out - as he was plenty happy with my other betta in the ten gallon. I think he likes having company. And then added a gourami? Either Platinum or Gold. Or should I stick with a Dwarf Honey gourami (or two or three) instead? To go along with some platies and guppies. Does that sound like an okay plan? Maybe add a some bottom feeders later.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I couldn't resist, and went to the pet store today. And, bought myself five platies (were on 5 for $10) (2m,3f). They're swimming around happily in the tank right now with my betta. Who seems very happy to have company again! Silly boy.

Anyway... Any answer to my above question? And now that I went and bought five platies, what numbers should I look at for guppies? I really love the fancy ones, so I'm going to try some of those, I think. Maybe some bottom feeders? Or, an algae eater?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah... Just when you thought I'd go away... Well, guess what? I'm not! So here's my last shot at trying to get some more answers out of you guys.

As stated above, I now have 5 platies and the betta in the tank. Should I go for three guppies (1m,2f) or more? Or... none at all? What about honey gourami's? I really don't mind my platies, because they swim all over the tank (from top to bottom) - so maybe a few more? I don't want to overcrowd my tank at all (even leaving it a bit sparse so I can add new fish if I see some that really catch my eye), but it does look a bit empty right now.

As for bottom feeders... Cories, I assume. What types? Are they easy to care for (I think I've read that you have to have algae wafers for them, right?)? Or, would and algae eater work?

Thanks!

ETA: Picture!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Guppies are iffy when kept with bettas. Sometimes they get along with them, sometimes the betta goes after the males tail. You could add some, but I'd watch Ripley and be prepared to move him if things go wrong.

For bottom feeders, I'd go with cories. I find that Corydoras trilineatus (spotted cories, false juliis, sometimes labelled true juliis, 3-line cories) are very easy to keep. They don't get as big as other cories and are pretty active. Panda cories are small and very cute, but they can be picky about water quality and sometimes sensitive. Albino and bronze cories are easy to keep, but get pretty big. If they are the only ones you can find, go for a shoal of 6, but see what your options are before buying.

Cories will eat shrimp pellets and algae wafers. You can't feed them just the algae wafers though, they need the carnivorous food too. They will scavenge on the bottom and clean up food that drops down there, but I'd still give them the shrimp pellets. I've also seen bottom feeder tablets...you could try those too.

I would go to your LFS or LPS and see what kinds of cories they have before buying. Some get big, so I'd shoot for the smaller types. Go shop (don't buy yet) and then come back and tell us what kinds are available.

The tank looks nice! The platies look very happy.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

if you can get dwarf cories (the pygmies or the hasborous) they are absolutely adorable! If you want algae eaters AVOID common plecos they get huge. Instead try a dwarf bristlenose or a group (three) ottos.
Enjoy!
A trio of gups sounds ok.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh yes! I'm very aware that common plecos get very big! I have been paying attention to everyone's posts! Too bad though, 'cause they're kinda cute. Will keep the ottos in mind, as well as the cories. Thanks!


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

Ottos like to be in groups of more than one. They also are prone to dying within the first couple weeks, there are reasons for this which are completely unlinked to your fishkeeping skills (although tank conditions may contribute). However, those that have lasted past the first month with me have proven to be remarkably hardy fish. I really like them, cute and tiny algae eaters that are quite active, and much better at their job than a pleco.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

So, with my current stocking situation (signature), I know I'm probably almost full up. Which is okay. 

But, the other day I saw some Bolivian Rams at the store. At least, that's what they were labelled as - and while they weren't as colourful as the pictures I've seen, they did look like them. Anyway, would they work? I did a quick search, and they'd fit into the parameters of the tank... But what about the tankmates? I've heard that they're really peaceful (except when breeding), so would they be okay with the platies, and guppies? If I had to move the betta, I could. 

And, if I got two of them, that would mean the ottos are out, right?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Bolivian rams aren't as colorful as German Blue rams. Maybe you were confusing the two?

Yes, they are pretty peaceful and you could get two for the 33 gallon if all you have are the ones in your sig file. I'd still move the betta though. And you could still get a couple of otos, IMO.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I dunno... I'm sure the tag said Bolivian Rams... Huh. It's entirely possible they had it wrong though.

Thanks for your input! It's something to keep in mind. They sure were cute little guys (and possibly gals).


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, I mean you said the rams weren't as colorful as the pictures you've seen. What I meant was maybe the pictures you saw were German Blues and not Bolivians.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh... Well... I doubt it. I looked 'em up on fishprofiles.com and they had pictures of both. Definitely looked like Bolivian Rams.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, just to clarify. I stopped by the store today, and they do have Bolivian Rams (they're white with a black stripe over their eyes, and a bit of pink on their fins) AND German (blue?) Rams (the long finned variety). I am liking those Bolivian Rams... They're pretty cute!

Anyone know how to tell male and female apart? I hear it's hard to do... Pictures?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Look at their dorsal fins. The first two spines are longer on the male. Males also show more color and grow larger. Females are stockier, plumper, and have blue spangles in the black blotch. Females also get a faint pink blush on their bellies at spawning time. Most of the rams that show up commercially are males. -aqualandpetsplus.com

oh, and are you sure on the size of the tank? My tank has those parameters and someone on here told me it was a 20 long. maybe mine is a 30 or yours is a 20?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I dunno, I've always been told that it's a 33 gallon. My dad actually built it ages and ages ago. I would say it's bigger than a 20, though, since I've seen a lot of those at the stores, and this is bigger than them. Who knows?

I have another post around here somewhere, with pictures of my rams. Maybe that'll give you a better idea! You sound like you know what you're talking about. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cichlids/11462-bolivian-rams.html (I did my best. Those little critters won't stay still very well for the camera!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

I plugged the dimensions into a tank capacity calculator and got 33.7 US gallons.

I think the pink belly is mostly for German rams. I've never seen a Bolivian with any pink on her belly....but it could happen. Most Bolivians aren't as colorful as Germans. The males tend to be alot more colorful than females. Their fins are usually a little longer also.

I can tell Germans apart, but not really Bolivians.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Haha, just my luck - pick the ones that are hard to tell apart! I've noticed with these two that they can almost call up their colour on command. They can be really pale and then in a blink have the dark black stripes, and be all flared out. Very impressive, actually.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

i think the one with the spiky black front of the fin is the male, because it fits my description closest.

funny, today I was in a fish store and what they had listed as bolivian rams were alot darker than yours. theyre cute though. congrats on 'em.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks! They're cuties. And thankfully they're only being mean amongst themselves (they're downright mean to each other at feeding time!)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I got a female ram today and it looks alot like the one of yours i thought was not the male, so Im thinking i was right before.

Rams are great, but mines still shy. were yours ever, and did they get over it?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, for the first day or so they were kind of shy. If I moved too fast, or stuff, they'd hide. But now, they come up to the front of the tank and swim around with the guppies and platies. They are definitely friendly, and comical little fish. I'm very happy with them.


----------

